# Sunterra Dues Almost Didn't get Paid



## hvsteve1 (Nov 13, 2007)

My Sunterra dues almost didn't get paid this year. I just got an official looking envelope from "The Club" in North Las Vegas. Assuming it was more timeshare junk mail, I almost tossed it. My wife opened it and found the bill for our annual dues from Diamond Resorts. Note: The name Sunterra ceased to exist on Monday. Everything will now be Diamond, although they are still mentioning the Sunterra name. I first realized this when I got the daily email update from the Sunterra Group to which I subscribe and it showed up as from Diamondresorts@. I almost dumped that as spam before reading it.


----------



## thetimeshareguy (Nov 14, 2007)

Any ideas on why the name change?


----------



## barndweller (Nov 14, 2007)

hvsteve1 said





> the daily email update from the Sunterra Group to which I subscribe



What daily e-mail update? Do I need to subscribe?

I get the occassional e-mails like the last one about Diamond completing the Sunterra buy-out. Is there something else?


----------



## hvsteve1 (Nov 14, 2007)

It's a yahoo group consisting mostly of Brits-

diamondresorts@yahoogroups.com


Most of what they discuss about resorts doesn't really pertain to us unless we do some overseas trading. Sunterra Europe has been putting them through a lot of grief that we haven't had here in the states. There is the occasional query about a stateside visit (more lately with the cheap dollar) with which I can help. As they spend so much time discussing Sunterra and communicating with corporate, this is the first place I heard about the Diamond takeover.


----------



## JoeMid (Nov 14, 2007)

hvsteve1 said:


> It's a yahoo group consisting mostly of Brits-
> diamondresorts@yahoogroups.com
> Most of what they discuss about resorts doesn't really pertain to us unless we do some overseas trading. Sunterra Europe has been putting them through a lot of grief that we haven't had here in the states. There is the occasional query about a stateside visit (more lately with the cheap dollar) with which I can help. As they spend so much time discussing Sunterra and communicating with corporate, this is the first place I heard about the Diamond takeover.


Timeshare Forums has a active discussion of all things Diamond/Sunterra, this subject was discussed.


----------



## dougp26364 (Nov 16, 2007)

thetimeshareguy said:


> Any ideas on why the name change?




Sunterra was bought out and taken private by Diamond Resorts International. The name change reflects the new ownership. 

I would assume the name change would happen no matter what but it's also a good move to get away from the negative PR baggage that goes along with the old Sunterra name


----------



## Bill4728 (Nov 20, 2007)

Bump to top of new forum


----------

